# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  Numbered & mapped RichTextBox

## Peter Porter

I'm giving you this 4 year old project as is. It's not perfect, but it might be a start for some of you who need a numbered mapped RichTextBox.

The mapped section maps exactly to the displayed text in the RichTectBox.


I'm rebuilding this project with the RichTextBox that Microsoft Word, WordPad, and NotePad uses, leaving out junk, and fixing what's listed below.

Hidden labels and a hidden RichTextBox (They were temporary workarounds since the project was built just for fun.)
There are no comments to explain anything. (Never had plans to share this before.)
Lags after so many thousands of lines of text added. Too many lines freezes it.
Font size of whatever text you paste will cause a misalignment with the numbered section. (Can be fixed by forcing a font size and type on anything pasted, which I've done in another old project that I can't find at the moment.)
Mapped section loses lines if there are too many in the RichTextBox.
Crashes if you repeatably paste a large number of lines if a previous paste didn't complete due to lag.



The project is a WinForms application, built with VB.NET 2010, under Framework 4.0.

July 9th, 2022 update:
I had planned to have this project rebuilt and fixed last weekend, but VB.NET has been bugging out on me, making it impossible to work with, so I had to waste time making it stable.

Hopefully I'll have this project updated soon. Until then, you can fiddle with the old one below.

----------

